# Wanted - Somewhere with good weather this weekend!!!



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Got Thu/Fri off work so going away Wed night until Sunday. Planned to go to Trebarwith Strand but weather forecast awful. Same for much of the UK unfortunately. Southwold was tempting and slightly better weather but campsite is full :-(


Just a case of go, hole up in the van until the rain stops and nip out along the beach for an hour I suppose. Then retreat to pub.

At least with the MH it's better than trying to put up a tent in bad conditions 

Griff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Griff

You say the Southwold site is full, don't bother anyway, it was a dump when we were there last Sptember. Try this Pub CL,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=765 not far south, and you can get to Southwold and the NT heathland on the coast easily. Can't vouch for what the weather might do, though!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Maybe consider the MHF fathers day meet


stew


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

My parking spaces are still free this week and weekend - but I can't guarentee the weather or the temp. of the swimming pool.

Paul


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

thanks for the replies 

Need somewhere by the coast - irrespective of the weather - Wife misses the sea.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well we ended up sticking to our original plan - Cornwall/Devon. Stopped at Trebarwith Strand for a night - Afternoon/early evening weather was great. Fantastic views over the beach too. The rain on Thursday night was torrential though - had to move the van in the middle of the night as Sandy was frightened the rain would cause a landslide and push us over the cliff 8O 8O 

Went to Charlestown and Fowey (both good) and ended up in Lyme Regis for our last night (a regular haunt). Overall I was pleasantly suprised by the weather - even got a bit of a tan  

Pic is the view from the van in Trebarwith. Stunning.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

griffly16 said:


> Pic is the view from the van in Trebarwith


What was the toilet roll on the table for? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I knew as soon as I'd posted the pic that someone would comment !!

It's kitchen roll - honest :lol:


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Close to the edge!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

griffly16 said:


> I knew as soon as I'd posted the pic that someone would comment !!
> 
> It's kitchen roll - honest :lol:


How dissappointing I thought it was the view from the toilet, I was going to ask what model van?


----------

